# Tbg northern zone shoot



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 29, 2009)

The following was posted by JC on the TRAD GANG GEORGI FORUM

Due to the conflicts with other shoots in the GA/TN/AL area at the same time as the TBG Northern Zone shoot at our farm the last few years, we have moved this year's shoot to 5/30-31. We hope this will increase attendance and the weather will be just a bit cooler. Either way, we are continuing this wonderful gathering of friends and family for the 4th year. 

Saturday is a "shoot-for-score" with bragging rights at stake for each class. Sunday will be an informal shoot for fun; we usually change stake positions to make the shots even more challenging or just short of impossible and pull targets after we are done. The laughter shared on Sunday last year was more than worth it. As always, the course will be shaded, setup with challenging and fun shots that will minimize any arrow loss. There will also be a few changes to the course this year to keep things interesting. Anyone willing to help set up the preceding weekends or take down on Sunday will be well fed and get a hug from Miss Kim. 

Please join us for an event that you will be certain to remember and food that will make you plan attending next year just to eat again! Anyone who would like to bring a dish to share with TBG please feel free. Last year's tables were overflowing with the best fare a bowhunter has ever laid eyes on. Continuing the tradition, for those who can't afford to pay, your meal is courtesy of TBG...for those who can, pay what you think it's worth (all proceeds go to TBG).

I have a few primitive camping spots for those who would like to camp (come up Friday afternoon/evening if you like), just let me know you will be coming and we'll save you a spot. 

Hope to see ya'll there...until then may God bless you and your family.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 29, 2009)

im thinkin i might make the drive to this one .......i'll be bringing sevral dawgware quiver's for anyone that wants to try them out!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 29, 2009)

I hope a lot can make it.  At least this year we are not in competition with Tannerhil.  I know the guys that go there would not miss it.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 29, 2009)

Do you have to be a member to attend?


----------



## Al33 (Jan 29, 2009)

Dog gone it, that's the same weekend as the Appling Shoot and I would hate to miss either one of these shoots. Oh me, decisions, decisions.




The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Do you have to be a member to attend?



Not to attend or shoot, but I think so to compete. I could be wrong on the competition though.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 29, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Dog gone it, that's the same weekend as the Appling Shoot and I would hate to miss either one of these shoots. Oh me, decisions, decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I go I will just be checkin out the seen..


----------



## Al33 (Jan 29, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> If I go I will just be checkin out the seen..



If you go I will be sure to make you shoot one of my bows.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 29, 2009)

Al33 said:


> If you go I will be sure to make you shoot one of my bows.



And prolly wont let me use an arm gaurd again either!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 29, 2009)

but the good thing is you can now make the howard hill shoot for the first time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

can you feel the


----------



## Al33 (Jan 29, 2009)

John Cooper said:


> but the good thing is you can now make the howard hill shoot for the first time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> can you feel the



Yessiree Bob, that's another shoot I have been  wanting to go to. I just think it's great we have so many to choose from.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 29, 2009)

Al

I might be wrong but I think the Appling shoot is not on that weekend.  Check it out.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jan 29, 2009)

Al you are right that is the weekend of Appling Archers shoot I talked to Hal a couple of days ago.  I hate that they both are on the same weekend.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh well...wrong again... this is getting to be a habit.

No choice for me...I'll be in Ranger...but I know a lot of guys will not miss the Appling gang.  Too many shoots, not enough weekends...horrible problem for us to have.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 30, 2009)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Too many shoots, not enough weekends...horrible problem for us to have.



hey jack we agree on sumpin.............

you reckon the sky is gonna fall next........


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 30, 2009)

Naw  John..we probably agree on lots of things ...we just make a deal out of the ones we disagree on.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 31, 2009)

JC's answer - he has problems getting on GON

"Yep...sames time as appling. Just had to pick a date. Appling is further away and has compounds too than the other shoots around that date: Olde Fartes the weekend before and Tannehill the weekend after. I think that will keep a few folks pointed in our direction. 

Either way, we'll have a grand time without those that go to Appling...and those that go there will have a grand time too. Either way, everyone wins."


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 4, 2009)

DIRECTIONS TO JC'S NORTHERN ZONE SHOOT

MAY 30  31


75N to Exit 293

Turn Right off Exit 293 which will put you on 411N

Take 411N for approximately 15 miles to Fairmount, continue on 411N through Fairmount for approximately 8 miles to Ranger.

In Ranger there is a brick post office on your left, turn left at the road just past that, Liberty Church Road.

Continue on Liberty Church Road for approximately 1 mile.
We are the log cabin with the green tin roof on your right, there will be signs posted.

949 Liberty Church Road, Ranger GA 30734. 

Mapquest takes you further North on Liberty Church than where our house sits but it will take you the same way I have explained.

You guys are welcome to come camp if you wish. 

Great barbecue and other vittals


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for starting this one Daddy Rabbit.

Again, I'm sorry our date falls the same as the Appling gang's. Just too many competing for a limited number of weekends during some of Georgia's best weather of the year. I moved it this year mainly so it wouldn't interfere with the Bama shoot in June and those that could attend both didn't have to choose.

AmBASSaDEER, you do not have to be a TBG member to attend or shoot at the Zone shoots. No trophies are given, just braggin rights...everyone with a stickbow is welcome...those that don't have one, we'll find you one to shoot.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 4, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> If I go I will just be checkin out the scene..




It might just be the start for ya!

I checked out this scene last year and it flung a craving on me.
It's been a wonderful trip this far!
I will be proud to shoot a round with you.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 4, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> It might just be the start for ya!
> 
> I checked out this scene last year and it flung a craving on me.
> It's been a wonderful trip this far!
> I will be proud to shoot a round with you.



Let's make sure we bring Pigmy so we have someone to fetch targets.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Apr 28, 2009)

Coming up soon


----------



## dpoole (Apr 28, 2009)

will do my best to come. I am sure Hatchet Dan and Snakekiller are planning on going also.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 13, 2009)

Will be here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Al33 (May 13, 2009)

I'm planning on it also. I just couldn't stand the thought of missing this shoot. Great venue, hospitality, and a lot of fun not to mention the great food.

I will certainly miss the Appling Shoot and some of the finest men I have ever met. I am certain they will have a fantastic turnout as well.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 14, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Do you have to be a member to attend?



I have the same question???


----------



## Dennis (May 14, 2009)

No the only requirement is that you have fun!


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 18, 2009)

TTT.

To clarify per some others who pm'd/emailed me:

$10/member, $20/member family
$15/non member, $30/non member family

We start shooting at safe shooting light and stop shooting when we lose safe shooting light.

You do not have to pay for lunch...no one leaves our place hungry. If you can afford to pitch in to pay for lunch, it would be appreciated, but not required. Again, our goal here is to make sure those who need the meal get one no matter what. Bring a covered dish if you want to share something with the group. We had some incredible donations last year that were better than the finest restaurants.

No trophies, just braggin rights. The course will be tough, at least until enough come through to blow the brush out of the way with their arrows. You only have to shoot from a stake if you are competing. Otherwise, shoot from any location that is safe if you just want to compete with yourself. This is a FUN shoot, the competition is way down the list. We are asking that those who want to compete have their cards turned in no later than 2pm and I will make a brief announcement by 2:30pm. Only the first round counts for score but shoot as many times after that as you wish. No doo-dads on the bows to compete: no elevated rests (bear weatherrest/hoyt prorest/jack howard-type feather rests permitted on bows without a radiused shelf), no clickers/sights/stabilizers etc. etc.

To date, we have 33 targets set and we hope to be able to get a few novelty shots setup.

I have couple of areas to primitive camp and another spot for maybe a small pop-up or two...but PLEASE let me know as soon as you can if you are going to stay.

Holler if you have more questions. Looking forward to seeing everyone there.

JC


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 18, 2009)

Folks...y'all don't want to miss this one.

Not a member?...come on anyway.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 19, 2009)

Hmmm I have already made plans to attend Woodys D.O.G on 5-30. 

Where is the shoot located? 

Maybe I can make both.?


----------



## dutchman (May 19, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Hmmm I have already made plans to attend Woodys D.O.G on 5-30.
> 
> Where is the shoot located?
> 
> Maybe I can make both.?



D.O.G.'s at Calhoun. Shoot's at Ranger. Me and Jake Allen are doing both. You can tag along with us. We'll even let you drive us over to the shoot...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 19, 2009)

dutchman said:


> D.O.G.'s at Calhoun. Shoot's at Ranger. Me and Jake Allen are doing both. You can tag along with us. We'll even let you drive us over to the shoot...



Where is Ranger? 

Sounds good, I dont mind driving.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 19, 2009)

AmBASSaDEER

Check out post number 17 on this thread.  Directios are posted.

949 Liberty Church Road, Ranger GA 30734.  Mapquest will give you a map.

No excuses not to be there.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 19, 2009)

DIRECTIONS TO JC'S NORTHERN ZONE SHOOT

MAY 30 31


75N to Exit 293

Turn Right off Exit 293 which will put you on 411N

Take 411N for approximately 15 miles to Fairmount, continue on 411N through Fairmount for approximately 8 miles to Ranger.

In Ranger there is a brick post office on your left, turn left at the road just past that, Liberty Church Road.

Continue on Liberty Church Road for approximately 1 mile.
We are the log cabin with the green tin roof on your right, there will be signs posted.

949 Liberty Church Road, Ranger GA 30734. 

Mapquest takes you further North on Liberty Church than where our house sits but it will take you the same way I have explained.

You guys are welcome to come camp if you wish. 

Great barbecue and other vittals


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 19, 2009)

PAPALAPIN said:


> AmBASSaDEER
> 
> Check out post number 17 on this thread.  Directios are posted.
> 
> ...



Ok, looks like Im gonna try to make it to both events!!!


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 22, 2009)

15 minutes from Calhoun. Go East on Redbud road (exit 315 on 75) almost to the end (bout 13 miles from 75), right on Liberty Church, bout 1.5-2 miles on your left.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 22, 2009)

JC

Is it faster to just run up 75 to 315, or just take 293 through White  and Fairmont?

JOHN COOPER

Look me up if ya come.  I am looking forward to meeting you and buying you a drink.  Well, a free coke anyway.


----------



## dutchman (May 25, 2009)

Bump


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 26, 2009)

Double Bump


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 26, 2009)

Jack, coming from where you live I'd run up 75 one exit to 293 and come up 411. Or cut across Bell's Ferry/Stamp Creek to 411 if you want the more scenic route.

I mentioned exit 315 for those who are coming from Calhoun. From that direction, you only have to make one turn off of Redbud to Liberty Church.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 26, 2009)

Thanks JC

Looking forward to it


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 29, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Ok, looks like Im gonna try to make it to both events!!!



Ok things arnt looking good for me to make it.


----------

